# New Dish 622 Installtion - Only getting 480P signal



## garyl671 (Sep 21, 2007)

I just upgraded my 625 dvr to a 622. I have a component connection for tv1 to my tv. 
I see that on my tv, I am only getting a 480P signal. My HD TV is capable of 1080i

Is there something else I need to do to get it to send the signal at 1080i?

I have another device that I just recently hooked through my other component connection on my tv and the tv receives a 1080i signal just fine. I did not have to do anything on the tv.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

garyl671 said:


> I just upgraded my 625 dvr to a 622. I have a component connection for tv1 to my tv.
> I see that on my tv, I am only getting a 480P signal. My HD TV is capable of 1080i
> 
> Is there something else I need to do to get it to send the signal at 1080i?
> ...


The default output for the 622 out of the box is 480P. You need to set the output to 1080i from the menu.

And welcome to the forum..


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Let's see if I can do this from memory: Menu-6-8-left-left-up-up-right-right-select, pause a bit for the "can you see this" dialog, and then select one more time.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I'd hate to sound harsh, but read the manual.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI, there's a good reason why the receivers come set at 480i... It is to ensure compatibility with the TV you connect it to for the first time. Some TVs do not like 720p others do not like 1080i... so the default ensures you can power up and configure as you like the first time.

Some installers will do this for you... Others will not. Some have a better attention to detail than others.


----------



## mnHawk8 (Sep 22, 2007)

I had an install last night and watched 480 all night, thinking Dish had horrible HD and woke up this morning ready to call them to cancel. Decided to check the manual first and sure enough, figured it out. I do have a couple questions though:
1) What does Analog Type mean and what does it have to do with HD?
2) I have a 720p TV (Pioneer 1140HD), is there any benefit to setting the TV Type to 1080?

Thanks.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

mnHawk8 said:


> I had an install last night and watched 480 all night, thinking Dish had horrible HD and woke up this morning ready to call them to cancel. Decided to check the manual first and sure enough, figured it out. I do have a couple questions though:
> 1) What does Analog Type mean and what does it have to do with HD?
> 2) I have a 720p TV (Pioneer 1140HD), is there any benefit to setting the TV Type to 1080?
> 
> Thanks.


1) Component connections are analog.
2) If the TV accepts a 1080 connection, the TV will scale it down to 720. I don't think that there is any benefit to set it to 1080.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

allen98311 said:


> 1) Component connections are analog.


Your answer here has nothing to do with the original question. He was asking what the "analog type" setting means... and component connections being analog has absolutely nothing to do with that setting.

On older receivers, that allowed passthrough of analog OTA (not recording, but watching through the receiver), this setting configured whether you were using an antenna or cable as source for the analog channels. For the ViP series that does not have an analog tuner, no one really knows what this setting is for anymore.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> On older receivers, that allowed passthrough of analog OTA (not recording, but watching through the receiver), this setting configured whether you were using an antenna or cable as source for the analog channels. For the ViP series that does not have an analog tuner, no one really knows what this setting is for anymore.


I believe it was confirmed on the 622/722 forum that it's vestigal and doesn't do anything. Literally the setting exists, but the software never checks its value, so it doesn't matter what it has been set to.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Slordak said:


> I believe it was confirmed on the 622/722 forum that it's vestigal and doesn't do anything. Literally the setting exists, but the software never checks its value, so it doesn't matter what it has been set to.


That's what I figured, but I could put my hands on anything at the time that confirmed it.


----------

